# Machine cutting out



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a new pump and have checked all pipes for blocks. however I switch the machine on, the pump engages for a short time then cuts out. Does anyone know what the problem could be?

its a La Cimbali M31


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Is the. Machine heating? Could be water level probe?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks the water probe to the tank are working not sure about the boiler, no water in the boiler at all so I don't leave it long enough to heat.


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

i would check the solenoid valve which allows water to flow into your boiler ie auto fill. locate the solenoid, put your hand on it and turn the machine on, you should feel a 'click' as it opens to allow water to flow into the boiler. what you are experiencing is maybe that the machine is detecting that the pump is running for a period of time but the water level isnt raising and so it shuts it off, its basically a safety feature to save your pump from running dry.

did you replace the pump yourself? maybe the reason you had to do so was because it ran dry and developed fault due to this problem?

obviously this is just very general but it is definately worth inspecting.

let us know any outcomes. You will be able to manually fill your boiler until it is sorted (if it is indeed the solenoid valve at fault)


----------

